# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Geen vergoeding voor besnijdenis

## hope47

Mijn zoon van 16 jaar moet besneden worden. @ broers van hem zijn al als kind besneden ivm verkleving van de voorhuid aan de eikel, dit was een erg pijnlijke situatie. Toen mijn derde zoon geboren werd, merkte ik wel dat ook bij hem het niet makkelijk ging, maar toch zat er meer beweging in dan bij zijn broers, ook had hij geen last van heftige ontstekingen. hierdoor samen met huisarts besloten om toch te wachten en te proberen de voorhuid handmatig en dmv zalf toch los te krijgen, natuurlijk vond hij dit erg vervelend, echt goed ging het nooit, een poosje zelf laten proberen en doordat hij er zo'n hekel aan had vertelde hij mij dat het nu goed ging, maar na toch klachten van pijn bij het plassen vertelde hij dat het toch niet lukte, inmiddels was hij 12/13, dus weer naar de huisarts, tja en op die leeftijd is het natuurlijk vreselijk wanneer een vrouwelijke huisarts aan je geslachtsdeel zit , toch maar weer met zalf proberen was haar advies, helaas hielp dit ook niet, maar hij wilde met geen mogelijkheid meer naar de dokter.
Tot begin dit jaar, toen hij in een gesprek met een vriend die ook besneden was en hem aanmoedigde om er echt mee naar de dokter te gaan. Het beseft dat op seksueel gebied ook problemen ontstaan, was voor hem de aanmoediging om toch maar weer naar de huisarts te gaan. Gelukkig stuurde ze ons deze keer door naar de uroloog en werd er serieus naar gekeken. De uroloog had niet veel onderzoek nodig en zag meteen dat het bittere noodzaak was om hem te helpen dmv een besnijdenis. Dit was in mei van dit jaar, na de zomervakantie kregen we een oproep, dat hij 11 oktober voor de operatie gepland stond, Hij ziet er natuurlijk heel erg tegenop, maar beseft ook dat het gewoon moet.
Maar dan maandag 23 september leest mijn man op nu.nl en later zien we bij hart van Nederland een hulpvraag van ouders van wie het kind ook besneden moet worden, want de hele besnijdenis ook al is die medisch noodzakelijk word niet meer vergoed en moet je als ouders zelf bekostigen, deze kosten kunnen oplopen tot 2500 euro!!!! Wij direct het ziekenhuis gebeld of dit inderdaad klopt, en helaas is het antwoord dat dat zo is........mijn reactie is hierop dat ik er niets van begrijp, dit is toch niet iets wat je voor je lol doet, mijn kind had dit ook liever niet gehad, dit bedrag kan ik niet zomaar betalen en wanneer ik dit bericht niet gelezen of gezien had, dan had ik na 11 oktober een groot probleem gehad met een onvoorziene rekening van 2500 euro. Nu moet ik wanneer er echt niets aan te veranderen is de operatie afzeggen, en gaan uitzoeken of er met misschien een andere verzekering wel mogelijkheden tot vergoeding zijn of dat er na januari eventuele veranderingen in deze idiote beslissing komen. Mijn vraag is nu: wie herkent dit probleem en weet misschien eventuele oplossingen,of heeft tips waar ik terecht kan .
Alvast bedankt voor reacties, ik hoop dat er een oplossing komt, een wanhopige moeder en zoon!

----------


## Nora

Oh, ik begrijp zo goed je dilemma. Vreselijk dat het niet meer vergoed wordt. Ik heb mijn zoontje ook laten besnijden wegens te kleine voorhuid toen hij 5 jaar was. Inmiddels is hij 8 jaar, dus toen hadden wij nog geen problemen met de verzekering. Ik zou kijken of een andere verzekering het wel vergoed. Maar ja, dat betekend inderdaad dat de operatie opgeschoven moet worden, wat me vervelend lijkt voor hem. 

Hebben andere mensen hier ervaring mee?

----------

